# 2000 audi s4 front engine noise.



## 2000audis4 (Jan 10, 2007)

well i have an s4 with 109,000km on it not miles. has all service performed other than timing belt, i took it in for an inspection yesterday and they said it was making a weird noise at the front of the engine. any ideas what it could be? they said they would need to diagnose it further, it sounds pretty minor to me, but they said it sounded serious. 
any help would be greatly appreciated! 
thanks
Kevin


----------



## vw leben (May 17, 2008)

*Re: 2000 audi s4 front engine noise. (2000audis4)*

At the front of the engine is the timing belt and water pump. but there is the alt. power steering pump, a/c compressor, eletric fan. could be anything, there are a bit of rotating parts up there. Best to get it looked at soon, Think about gettn that timing belt done job soon even if the sound isn't from there, you are due.


----------



## 2000audis4 (Jan 10, 2007)

*Re: 2000 audi s4 front engine noise. (vw leben)*

thanks, it almost sounds like a lifter or something, i know im due for the timing belt here right away, vagcom showed no faults other than a couple 02 sensors but i doubt that would cause the noise im hearing, its booked for an appointment here in the next week hopefully nothing to major


----------



## pepsicolla (Jan 26, 2005)

*Re: 2000 audi s4 front engine noise. (2000audis4)*

i have actually heard 2 different s4's with bad timing belt tensioner pullys. If that goes bad and fails to hold tension, the slack will knock around the plastic belt covers. It sounds very similar to lifter failure. 
If this is the case







its just a matter of time untill you skip time. It could be other things but it sounds very similar to the 2 i have repaired


----------



## 2000audis4 (Jan 10, 2007)

well i brought it in and got it fixed 2 grand later, replaced the timing belt, serpintine pulley bearing, coil packs, spark plugs, air filter, water pump, and cam shaft crank. which was cracked! its running like a dream now. giac here i come!


----------

